# The 7 am buck



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, my friend Corey's 2010 muzzy hunt didn't last very long.
We met at 6 am this morning and headed to the mountain. When we arrived it was still too dark to make anything out so we bs'd for a while and then made our way up the mountain. We pulled up at about 6:55 and noticed 4 deer about 60 yards from the truck. I glassed the first 3 and saw skinheads and moved onto the 4th deer. ANTLERS! Corey bailed out, put in a primer and the deer bolted. He ran about 60 yards and we thought we had lost him. After a few seconds he popped up about 100 yards away on a small rise. Corey was shaking badly! At exactly 7 am he took a deep breath and squeezed the trigger. Cloud of smoke, impact, and buck DRT! I can't portray the excitement that happened over the next 10 minutes on this keyboard. We walked up on his buck and there he was lying there stone dead. A perfect shot!
It took another 10 minutes to calm down enough to begin the field dressing and photos.
This is his second deer of his life. He shot a small 3-point last year in the same area. Hopefully we can keep up the luck for 2 more hunters tonight.
All of the scouting i have done in the area i have not once seen this deer. Kind of nice to know there are deer lurking that can show up out of thin air. I couldn't be happier as it is just as much if not more exciting watching other people harvest animals as if it were me. Enjoy the pics and hopefully others have had success. 8)[attachment=0:judh519f]proud as can be.JPG[/attachment:judh519f][attachment=1:judh519f]huntin buddies.JPG[/attachment:judh519f][attachment=2:judh519f]body shot.JPG[/attachment:judh519f][attachment=3:judh519f]face.JPG[/attachment:judh519f]


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice buck. Did he shoot it in the neck?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

yes he did


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Man that is so Bad A**. I don't think I could ever ask to be that fortunate but we shall see I guess.

Great job Corey!


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome job!
I'm just sitting here in a rage of jealousy because I can't get away until Friday afternoon! :evil: Hopefully there's a few left over.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

KAFO said:


> Awesome job!
> I'm just sitting here in a rage of jealousy because I can't get away until Friday afternoon! :evil: Hopefully there's a few left over.


We only heard 3 other shots by 7:45. Should be a few left!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow that's awesome!! congrats to the young man and a great big Karma +1 to you Brody for helping him out.

See you tonight!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Brody,
Thanks for once again helping Korey get his Buck.
As you know, he almost didn't even get to go on the hunt this year.
It is awsome of you to help others the way you do.
It is very much appreciated and I hope that good things come to you for your generousity.
You made his year,
Dale.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

That is way cool Brody! Just wish you would have called last night so I could have went up with you guys.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Dale, the reaction and excitement that corey had(this year and last) was enough of a satisfaction for me that i wouldn't mind if i don't get to hunt the rest of the year. I am glad he was able to go.

Booyaa, i can't wait!

Larry, you can help us out tonight.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Should be a great eatin buck then.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice Buck! Congrats!


----------



## 10incher (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks pretty dark.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Not slamming anything here, just a legit question. In the upland game guidebook it lists shooting hours, the earliest is around 7:15 and gets later every day. It even gives a map with different times for different areas of the state. I know in the past my nephew was given a ticket for shooting a few minutes before the "time" even though not hunting upland game. He went to court and it was upheld (Possibly because he was in a very well defined upland game area?) I've been very leery of shooting times since then and have even passed a few shots in the early morning.

Is there anywhere that lists the official time you can shoot other than "daylight"? With todays optics you can certainly identify shooters earlier than we ole timers could in the past. (Not implying 1X scopes but binos)

By the way, good for him!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

You can take big game 1/2 hour before official sunrise to 1/2 hour after official sunset. Today you could legally shoot at 6:52. It states this in every proc except waterfowl. They may be taken only to official sunset.
Also, the upland guidebook only gives sunrise times and not actual shooting times. The waterfowl proc does however. 8)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

10incher said:


> Looks pretty dark.


I couldn't turn the flash off on my camera. When i get the video uploaded you can see how light it was.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice work! Emergency plans are forcing me to only be able to hunt on friday and saturday. Oh well I guess, Hunting is hunting.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Scratch for tonight. It just didn't work out for the young hunter. I must say though, i am very proud of him for passing on a spike within easy kill range and waiting for the bigger buck. The shot was there but the details didn't fall into place. Thanks Larry for the help and thanks to Booyaa for letting me help out. I am sure it will work out for your son.
Also, Lehi, don't feel too bad. A good friend was supposed to leave yesterday for the hunt and found himself in bed puking his guts out all day today.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well thanks for the opportunity Brody, its to bad my boy couldn't put the smack down on that buck. Was a lot of fun though and its always good to meet people from the forum.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a great story its great your helping out the youngsters lunkerhunter2. 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice job Brody, thats what its al about!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Scratch for tonight. It just didn't work out for the young hunter. I must say though, i am very proud of him for passing on a spike within easy kill range and waiting for the bigger buck. The shot was there but the details didn't fall into place. Thanks Larry for the help and thanks to Booyaa for letting me help out. I am sure it will work out for your son.
> Also, Lehi, don't feel too bad. A good friend was supposed to leave yesterday for the hunt and found himself in bed puking his guts out all day today.


I agree, at least I am not sick. Everyone in my family has caught some type of stomach flu recently except me.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Congratulations to Corey. For me, I hate killing a deer right off. I love to hunt too much. That said, I will and have shot a few at first light. I always volunteer to bird dog for other folks just so I can stay out. I would have dropped a hammer on a buck like Corey's though. It's a nice buck. At this point I need to fill tags.


----------



## sbs20ga (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats. nice buck! I'm pretty jealous, i have horns on the wall graduated acording to size, been looking for a perfect 3 pt. for a long time. got a couple smaller 3's, but thats a nice one GOOD BUCK!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

We got a nice 2 last night. Best shot with a muzzy i have seen in person. Full post later.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

Great buck!

It is probably just the camera, but it doesn't look very light yet.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

It wasn't. Barely legal shooting light(within 10 minutes). I tried to kill the flash but it didn't work. Corey has some pics on his camera that look much better and they were taken at the exact same time.
Trust me, there is no way we could get away with doing something illegal where this buck was taken. Dozens of eyes upon it!


----------

